# Verstärker von 0-20mA auf 0-200mA



## Markus (22 Januar 2004)

hi gibt es einen baustein mit dem ich ein ausgangssignal eines sps analog ausgangs 0-20mA auf 0-200mA verstärken kann? also faktor 10?

(0-200 währe wünschenswert, infos über andere bitte auch)

gibt es fertige industrietaugliche module? 
gerne auch blöcke mit mehreren einheiten?
wie würde eine schaltung für solche eine modul aussehen?


danke!


----------



## Zottel (23 Januar 2004)

Die Schaltung würde so aussehen, dass der Eingangsstrom an einem Widerstand einen Spannungsabfall hervorruft. Dieser steuert einen Operationsverstärker, der einen Transistor, weill 200mA zuviel für fast alle OpAmps ist. Im Laststromkreis liegt ein Widerstand, an dem der Ausgangstrom einen Spannungsabfall hervorruft. Dieser wird dem OpAmp als Vergleichsignal (Gegenkopplung) zugeführt.
Bei Stromsignalen ist es immer interessant, ob die beteiligten Geräte erdfrei sind, da man dann mehrere in Reihe schalten kann.
Bei der Eingangsschaltung kann ein zusätzlicher Differenzverstärker zunächst dafür sorgen, dass das Potential des Eingangs irgendwo im Bereich der Versorgungssspannung liegen darf. Zusätzliche Spannungsteiler und Kompensation des Teilens durch höhere Verstärkung in der nachfolgenden Schaltung können diesen Bereich erweitern, auf Kosten der Ganauigkeit.
Eine völlige galvanische Trennung ist z.B. durch einen Spannungsfrequenzwandler, Optokoppler und Frequenz-Spannungswandler möglich. Versorgung der Schaltungen vor und hinter Optokoppler aus getrennten Trafos, Wicklungen oder DC/DC-Konvertern.
Bei getrennter Bezugsmasse wird die Ausgangsstufe am einfachsten mit einem NPN-Transistor realisiert und der Messwiderstand für den Ausgangsstrom in die Emitterzuleitung gelegt. Der Basissteuerstrom führt zu einem kleinen Fehler.
Bei gleicher Bezugsmasse mit dem Verbraucher PNP-Ausgangsstufe. Um den  Basissteuerstrom nicht mitzumessen, Messwiderstand zwischen Kollektor und Ausgang mit nachfolgendem Differenzverstärker, um den Gleichanteil zu eliminieren.


----------



## Markus (26 Januar 2004)

ok danke erst mal!
gibts sowas auch als fertiges bauteil?
zum schrankeinbau auf hutschiene?

bräuchten größere stückzahlen davon....


----------



## Markus (5 Februar 2004)

hab in letzter zeit intesiv nach einem solchen gerät gegoogelt, aber ich hab nichts vernünftiges gefunden...

weiß den niemand ob es sowas gibt?


----------



## Zottel (5 Februar 2004)

Es ist auch ein bischen ungewöhnlich. Darf ich fragen, wozu du es brauchst?


----------



## Markus (5 Februar 2004)

mit einem analogen sps-ausgang 0-20mA ein spezielles proportionalventil ansteuern. (0-180mA)


----------



## smoe (5 Februar 2004)

Der Hersteller vom Prop-Ventil wird doch etwas haben für seine eigenen Ventile?


----------

